# potting soil for substrate



## khrislee (Apr 26, 2004)

i'm thinking about putting in a nice layer of potting soil at the bottom of a 20 gallon tank...would plants grow in there? would i be able to put in fishes also? i've never had a live plant before. would i need filtration if i don't put any fish in there? thanks a lot


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

no no no no no no. Use planted tank substrate. Potting soil would not be a wise choice.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> no no no no no no. Use planted tank substrate. Potting soil would not be a wise choice.


 I agree!!!It will make a mess and also it may contain some dangerous concentrations of many furtilizer chemicals used in the gardening!


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i wouldnt, u can go buy plan sand really cheap, or pool filter sand is what im using, works good, and looks nice, only cost me $10 for 50lb bag of it


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

way too messy


----------

